# Solved: Slow internet on one computer on wireless network



## bjc (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi there,

I'm having trouble with one computer on a wireless network. The network has three computers on it, and runs at 11Mbps because one is a 'b' device. All the rest are 'g' devices. The router is a Billion broadband modem/router, and the problem wireless card is made by Minitar.

One computer was running very slow and could not access the internet, so I decided to format and re install XP rather than look for malware or other problems. Now the overall computer speed is better, but internet speed is very slow... so slow that when checking email or browsing, the connection times out before anything downloads.

I'm not sure what's wrong, because both other computers on the network run perfectly and internet speed is great. I have re installed drivers for the wireless card, downloaded the latest updates, tried using Windows to manage the connection, tried using the Minitar software to manage it, scanned for malware, checked the firewall settings... and still no solution. Even more strangely, the wireless signal is 'Excellent' and says 11Mbps.

Does anyone have any idea what I could do?

Thanks!


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

i've never heard of the router or wireless card.

if you buy bargain basement pricing it reflects in the performance.


----------



## bjc (Aug 6, 2005)

Actually, those brands are not 'bargain basement' - they are rather common where I live. Further, dodgy brandnames does not explain why just one computer is affected... and its always worked perfecty before now.

But thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Are you using encryption on your network? If so try disabling it and seeing if the speed improves.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I like Jtoast's suggestion.

Maybe some wireless interference at one location, so also download NetStumbler ( http://www.netstumbler.com/ ) and see what that can tell you about signal strength and noise or another network you didn't realize is there.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

do you have a wireless 2.4g phone?


----------



## bjc (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks for your suggestions, everyone.

I turned off encryption, but that didn't seem to help, unfortunately.

I also had a look at netstumbler. Unfortunately it does not support the wireless card in question, but I tried it on my other computer and did find another network, though it is on a different channel, and has a very low signal.

I do have a portable phone, but its pretty old and I'm not sure which frequency it's on. However, it has been here as long as the wireless network with no problems, and the network refuses to work all the time... not just when the phone is in use.

I might try switching pci cards between my computers tonight, and see if that helps.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The way to test to see if a 2.4Ghz cordless phone is causing the problem is to unplug the base station from its electrical supply and remove the battery from the handset.


----------



## bjc (Aug 6, 2005)

Solved...

I swapped the wireless adapters between computers and now both work fine. So I don't know what the problem was, but it's all okay now.

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------

